# Bellator Season 5



## mattandbenny

Featherweight tournament for the summer series, Bantamweight, Welterweight, Middleweight and Heavyweight for season 5....

*Summer Tournament*
Featherweight
*Marlon Sandro (19-2) v Pat Curran (15-4)*

*Season 5*
Bantamweight
*Joe Warren (7-1) v Alexis Vila (9-0)
Luis Nogueira (11-1) v Ed West (16-5)
Joe Soto (9-1) v Eduardo Dantas (10-2)
Chase Beebe (18-7) v Marcos Galvao (9-4)*

Welterweight
*Ben Saunders (10-3) v Rick Hawn (11-1)
Douglas Lima (18-4) v Steve Carl (14-2)
Luis Santos (49-6) v Dan Hornbuckle (22-4)
Chris Lozano (8-1) v Brent Weedman (18-6)*

Middleweight
*Bryan Baker (15-2) v Jared Hess (11-2)
Vitor Vianna (11-1) v Sam Alvey (15-2)
Alexander Shlemenko (39-7) v Zelg Galesic (10-5)
Victor O'Donnell (10-2) v Brian Rogers (7-2)*

Heavyweight
*Blagoi Ivanov (4-0)
Tony Johnson Jr (6-1)
Ron Sparks (7-0)
Neil Grove (11-3)
Eric Prindle (8-1)
Thiago Santos (8-1)
Mark Holata (11-2)*

I'm liking the look of them so far. Hopefully they'll continue adding good new signings


----------



## kantowrestler

I thought there was going to be a featherweight tournament for the summer series. Well I guess it'll be lightweight. Either way I see Curran is probably going to drop down in weight.


----------



## Guy Incognito

I had no idea Bellator had a section. Awesome.

looking forward to seeing Sandro.


----------



## mattandbenny

Yea its rumoured they may now only be doing a featherweight tourney with lots of super fights and qualyfying bouts for the season after. Edited my first post.


----------



## kantowrestler

Yeah, doing one tournament during the summer series really isn't a bad idea. I can also see them doing title fights during the summer series. The reason why they are doing this is because MTV2 really doesn't have any other programming.


----------



## mattandbenny

Additions:

S5 Bantamweight: Ed West
S5 Middleweight: Vitor Vianna, Bryan Baker


----------



## kantowrestler

When is there going to be another women's tournament? I know that Strikeforce under Zuffa has started to underplay women's MMA but Bellator shouldn't have to follow suit. Speaking of which, if Zuffa does shut down the women's divisions completely after they fold Strikeforce, Bellator can hold women's 145 pound and women's 135 pound tournaments.


----------



## Guy Incognito

Where the hell have you been Kanto?


----------



## kantowrestler

In reguards to what? Cause I have been up to date on the developmets for season five and there isn't going to be a women's tournament then. But in reguards to when it would be I'm still clueless.


----------



## Guy Incognito

Like around, do you just mainly post in all the other MMA orgs?


----------



## kantowrestler

Now you've lost me.


----------



## mattandbenny

Douglas Lima added to welterweight tourney. Very good addition.


----------



## kantowrestler

Well I wonder what kind've competition he will add to the tournament. Wonder who he will fight in the tournament. Who's next?


----------



## mattandbenny

Nazareno Malegarie (19-1) returning to the summer series featherweight tournament.
Alexis Vila (9-0) in the season 5 bantamweight tournament.


----------



## kantowrestler

The featherweight and bantemweight tournametns are going to have new meaning of course. Both tournaments are either going to have Joe Warren in them or to determine the contender for Joe Warren. I've said it before I'll say it again, this guy is crazy.


----------



## mattandbenny

With their wins at Bellator 45, Luis Santos (49-6) goes into the welterweight tournament and Sam Alvey (15-2) goes into the middleweight tournament.


----------



## kantowrestler

All the more to them. Bellator has established rising stars in the MMA community. But now they've gone a step further.


----------



## Guy Incognito

mattandbenny said:


> Douglas Lima added to welterweight tourney. Very good addition.


Nice.


----------



## kantowrestler

Who's next?


----------



## mattandbenny

Genair Da Silva (10-3), Luis Palomino (16-6) and Jacob Devree (10-1) added to the summer series featherweight tourney, and the pairings have been announced (on page 1).

Also Brian Rogers (7-2) announced for middleweight tourney.


----------



## mattandbenny

Zelg Galesic (10-5) added to the middleweight tournament.


----------



## kantowrestler

Wasn't Zelg Galesic originally in Dream. I guess that was a non-exclusive contract? Well he'll add some competition to it.


----------



## mattandbenny

Yea, he's fought since DREAM thouggh. I don think he'll make it past round 1, he's not well rounded enough. Someone like Vianna or Hess would destroy him, think his only chance would be against Shlemenko who would stand with him. His kicckboxing is fantastic though saying that.


----------



## kantowrestler

Yeah, it's interesting when guys say that eventually there will be a breed of straight mixed martial artists. These guys prove otherwise cause they are standup fighters. There will always be a style base for fighters to grow off of.


----------



## mattandbenny

Updated the first post so its all up to date so far.


----------



## Jimmy1988

Hello,everyone!I'm very happy to know you.
Coach Outlet
tips-for-shopping-at-coach-outlet
tips-for-coach-outlet-stores
working-in-coach-outlet


----------



## kantowrestler

Dude, are you another spammer?


----------



## mattandbenny

Alexander Shlemenko (39-7) v Zelg Galesic (10-5) the first quarter final fight of the season 5 middleweight tourney. 
Should be a fun fight, both like to stand up and bang. Galesic is the more refined striker though, and i think he'll end up winning a UD unless Shlemenko tries to take him down.

First post has been updated.


----------



## Guy Incognito

I keep forgetting when Bellator is on so i have missed the last couple.

I need to visit this sub forum more. it's going on the speed dial.


----------



## kantowrestler

Yeah, I know what you mean. Except that I just keep having prior committments and things happen. Anyways that first quarterfinal sounds good.


----------



## Ivan

Can't wait to see Zelg fight again, what can i say i just like the guy...

Zelg Galesic facebook account.. if anyone is interested..


----------



## kantowrestler

Well this is rather interesting.


----------



## mattandbenny

Middleweight pairings announceed for season 5....

Bryan Baker (15-2) v Jared Hess (11-2)
Vitor Vianna (11-1) v Sam Alvey (15-2)
Alexander Shlemenko (39-7) v Zelg Galesic (10-5)
Victor O'Donnell (10-2) v Brian Rogers (7-2)


I really like the Vianna-Alvey and Shlemenko-Galesic fights. 
I am a bid dissappointed with the other 2 though. Dont get me wrong, Baker v Hess is a great fight, but O'Donnell v Rogers is a bit of a damp squid, and i think they would have been better splitting them two fights and keeping Baker and Hess away from each other untill the semi's.

But theres 3 really good close fights, and 1 poopy fight, so i cant complain too much!

Just waiting for the heavyweight brackets to come out now!


----------



## kantowrestler

Well there are some good fights set up here. There are some big name fighters and some new ones. Then again it looks like it all works out.


----------

